# Licensed gun shops



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Licensed gun shops will be allowed to sell firearms as essential businesses in parking lots and drive-thru windows.

So I pull in drive up to speaker scratching sounds static Welcome what can I get you? I would like a Ruger sr9c, 2 LCP's and a 50 round box of 124 gr JHP of each. Did I hear Ruger 9E and a ruger LCP 2 NO Sr9c and 2 LCp's in a rasied slow voice. Ok got ya anything else we can help you with today? Well a cup of coffee would be nice the place with the gold arches closed right now. Not a problem would you like that black. Sure make it large. You got it, that will be XXX please pull up to the second window, don't mind the clown the burger place is closed for now he needed work.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/licensed-gun-shops-allowed-sell-181152282.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I can hear the left now.... "It's easier to buy an assault weapon than it is a triple grande latte!"


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Get e-mails from the NICS and ATF all the time, I haven't heard a thing. As your story says,"CNN first reported". Sounds like BS to me. Seriously doubt they have changed their strict rules. IMHO.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I knew I heard some heads exploding in the distance.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The hardware store in town is an essential business.
Besides plumbing and fertilizer, they just happen to sell guns and ammo.
Heck, some guns of note that I've bought there, and I've bought many, were my AK and one of my Mosin Nagants.

If your Ace Hardware doesn't sell AR's and AK's, you must live in the wrong part of the country.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Get e-mails from the NICS and ATF all the time, I haven't heard a thing. As your story says,"CNN first reported". Sounds like BS to me. Seriously doubt they have changed their strict rules. IMHO.


Well, here ya go then:

https://www.atf.gov/firearms/docs/o...s-premises-guidance-letter-4-10-2020/download


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, here ya go then:
> 
> https://www.atf.gov/firearms/docs/o...s-premises-guidance-letter-4-10-2020/download


 I stand corrected and will admit I was wrong. Never heard or received a thing on the subject. Drive through gun sales, interesting.

Have asked about a mobile shop. Say a large box truck or semi setting up in a parking lot at a gun show, shooting or sporting event. As an extension of my business like at a show. Be easier then hauling stuff in and out or at an outdoor event. That's not going to happen as of a year ago. Now go ahead and sell in the parking lot.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Licensed gun shops will be allowed to sell firearms as essential businesses in parking lots and drive-thru windows.
> 
> So I pull in drive up to speaker scratching sounds static Welcome what can I get you? I would like a Ruger sr9c, 2 LCP's and a 50 round box of 124 gr JHP of each. Did I hear Ruger 9E and a ruger LCP 2 NO Sr9c and 2 LCp's in a rasied slow voice. Ok got ya anything else we can help you with today? Well a cup of coffee would be nice the place with the gold arches closed right now. Not a problem would you like that black. Sure make it large. You got it, that will be XXX please pull up to the second window, don't mind the clown the burger place is closed for now he needed work.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/licensed-gun-shops-allowed-sell-181152282.html


Not in Wisconsin!.....LOL!.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Not in Wisconsin!.....LOL!.


 Why not no issues getting firearms in Wisconsin never was. Fire arm sales are open walk in walkout in 15 minutes or so. Fleet farm outs in 30 minutes full range of firearms in stock. Instant back round check walk out with it handgun or rifle.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I stand corrected and will admit I was wrong. Never heard or received a thing on the subject. Drive through gun sales, interesting........


I never said you were wrong. You're simply 'out of the loop'. No shame in that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I never said you were wrong. You're simply 'out of the loop'. No shame in that.


I am an FFL holder, been one since 1964.

I have not received any alerts.

They either notify me by snail mail or email, nothing yet.

I no longer sell guns but do gunsmithing part time.

That they do know, there is a check box on the renewal app. that indicates so.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am an FFL holder, been one since 1964.
> 
> I have not received any alerts.
> 
> ...


I guess you need to contact the ATF then. I can't answer for them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This just came in an email;

I did not put it all in, many pages.
Wil post it all if wanted.


Dear Federal Firearms Licensee:

In light of the March 13, 2020, declaration of a national emergency concerning the outbreak of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19), and the Department of Homeland Security’s subsequent classification of firearms businesses as essential, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) has received questions from industry members regarding the legality of firearm sales and deliveries exterior to the brick-and-mortar structure at which the firearms business is licensed. Specifically, Federal Firearms Licensees (FFLs) have requested guidance regarding whether they may verify customer identity and permit the completion of paperwork, including for purposes of the National Instant Criminal Background Check System; accept payment; and deliver firearms or ammunition to customers (collectively, “the requested activities”) in the following settings: (1) a drive-up or walk-up window or doorway on the FFL’s property; (2) a temporary table or booth located in a parking lot on the FFL’s property; and (3) a nearby space that is not located on the FFL’s property.

As is further detailed below, pursuant to the Gun Control Act (GCA) and its implementing regulations, a licensed importer, manufacturer, or dealer may engage in the firearms or ammunition business for which the business is licensed on any part of its business premises, provided that the activity otherwise complies with all applicable federal laws and regulations, and any sale, delivery, or disposition would not violate any State law or published ordinance applicable at the place of sale, delivery, or other disposition.

Title 18, United States Code, Section 922(a)(1)(A) provides that it is unlawful for any person, except a licensed importer, manufacturer, or dealer, to engage in the business of importing, manufacturing, or dealing in firearms. As provided in 18 U.S.C. § 923(a), “No person shall engage in the business of importing, manufacturing, or dealing in firearms, or importing or manufacturing ammunition, until he has filed an application with and received a license to do so from the Attorney General,” each applicant paying a fee for such a license, “a separate fee being required for each place in which the applicant is to do business.” The Attorney General shall issue to a qualified applicant the appropriate license. See 18 U.S.C. § 923(c).


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Why not no issues getting firearms in Wisconsin never was. Fire arm sales are open walk in walkout in 15 minutes or so. Fleet farm outs in 30 minutes full range of firearms in stock. Instant back round check walk out with it handgun or rifle.


Just kiddin neighbor!.:vs_wave:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just got the email. Must take a little longer for e-mails to travel this far back in the sticks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Just got the email. Must take a little longer for e-mails to travel this far back in the sticks.


It had to be quarantined! :vs_smirk:


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I can hear the left now.... "It's easier to buy an assault weapon than it is a triple grande latte!"


 Didn't bat-ears O'bummer say that it's easier for a kid to get a gun than a book? Just another lie he told his base. I bet their perspective changed when they tried to order a gun on-line or at a gun store without a background check.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

65mustang said:


> Didn't bat-ears O'bummer say that it's easier for a kid to get a gun than a book? Just another lie he told his base. I bet their perspective changed when they tried to order a gun on-line or at a gun store without a background check.


I'm sure there's plenty of gun haters who have now walked into a gun store and are surprised they can't 'just walk out' with a gun.


----------

